# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  using coinbase

## The Deadlifting Dog

I am at a loss with coinbase...

I've used them before but I've tried recently and am so confused.
Maybe I am too old.

Anyone use coinbase?
I recently tried twice to buy some BTC.
I got a message saying that I would receive an email when it was available.
I never gotan email.
I don't see the BTC in my portfolio.
I don't even know how to get to my transactions page.

I use coinbase.com (not the pro version... don't even know what that is...)

----------


## almostgone

Don't feel bad. BTC can be purchased via PayPal now, but I still don't know WTF to do with it after that point. 

I tried creating a wallet years ago and when I wrote down all of the passwords it gave me, I slowly backed away from the computer and haven't tried again....yet.

----------


## redz

I used the coin base app and it worked well I’m from Canada but it was pretty simple for me. I didn’t need to wait for an email but I haven’t used it in almost 2 years so it may have changed. Maybe try the app?

----------


## Chark

I use the blockchain app and add coins via googling ‘bitcoin atm near me.’ It was very simple and made the process much less daunting.

----------


## Bio-Active

Dont use coinbase the fees are stupid. If you want to buy through an exchange either use Gdax or cash app. Gdax is coinbase with less fees. You use your coinbase credentials to log in. Like said above if you have a BTC atm around that is the way to go. You pay fees but you can dump the BTC right into your wallet and avoid the exchange altogether

----------


## Charlie67

I use coinbase, seems to work well for me. And I have gotten that message a few times, mostly when I'm buying over $300 worth. It usually takes 3-4 days I think. The delay sucks but I have never had a problem.

Best of luck!
C-

----------


## Bio-Active

> I use coinbase, seems to work well for me. And I have gotten that message a few times, mostly when I'm buying over $300 worth. It usually takes 3-4 days I think. The delay sucks but I have never had a problem.
> 
> Best of luck!
> C-


Your fees are higher using coinbase. Gdax is coinbase but less fees. Same user name and login less fees. Most just dont know that

----------


## jjz13

> I am at a loss with coinbase...
> 
> I've used them before but I've tried recently and am so confused.
> Maybe I am too old.
> 
> Anyone use coinbase?
> I recently tried twice to buy some BTC.
> I got a message saying that I would receive an email when it was available.
> I never gotan email.
> ...



You verified yourself with ID and personal information right? Sometimes if you don’t do any extra verification your limit is super small or they can even decline the transaction. I always get a confirmation email after purchasing coins stating .0025 or whatever bitcoins are now available for trading. There should be a tab for your portfolio where you can see the different crypto currencies and how much are in your respected wallets. Sometimes you may even just be putting money (usd) on your account without even buying coins. It seems kinda confusing, but I’ve been doing bitcoins since 2015. I honestly don’t use Coinbase anymore, but in my experience they are the easiest. Worst case watch a YouTube video or two, they can break it down a lot more in depth with video. Tread with caution investing right now tho I am pretty sure it’s going to drop back to 30k or below.

----------

